# Colposcopy and conceiving



## littleD

Hi ladies, i have a 12 month old boy and have just recieved a letter following a recent smear test that i have a borderline result and need to go for a colposcopy. Apart from being absoloutely terrified does anybody know how this affects a future pregnancy, do u have to wait so long after etc? xx


----------



## TriChick

I have had about a dozen colpos over the years, there haven't been any effects on my fertility or have resulted in any problems in this pregnancy. Good luck Hun!:)


----------



## chubbin

Hi Hun,
A long time ago I posted a similar question on here - before I conceived my LO :)
I had a colposcopy and a punch biopsy, which returned the result of mild/medium cell changes (CIN 2 I think). I had consequent LLETZ treatment, and happily have had normal smears ever since. Despite advice to stop ttc for 6 months after the LLETZ (not the colposcopy), I still did anyway. In the end I fell pregnant about 10 months after the LLETZ treatment.
To clarify, a colposcopy on it's own will have no effect on you re: ttc. If you end up having LLETZ treatment/biopsy, they'll advise you to wait in order to let your cervix recover. After massive googling though, it wouldnt be the end of the world if you fell pregnant during that 6 months.
So you can rest easy on the conception front. And rest easy on the colposcopy front too hun. Once I told other people that I needed a colposcopy, a surprisingly large number of my friends said they'd had one too - they are quite commonplace and nothing to worry about. I popped a couple of neurofen beforehand and it was no worse than a smear test.
PM if you want further support during this :) xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Colposcopy always sounds scary but it's really nothing horrendous. It's a more uncomfortable version of a smear test. The nurse takes a really close look at your cervix and may paint done dye on it. This shows up any potential abnormal cells. Most of the time colposcopy results in nothing but a smear. If they do treatment (loop diathermy) then it will not affect your fertility. All it does is take a tiny slither of tissue from your cervix and this does not affect fertility. Many woman (see above xx) have a few colposcopy treatment and conceive with no bother. You'll be grand lovely. I do a lot of colposcopy counselling so give me a shout if your scared. Remember it's NOT a cancer test so don't worry yourself. You'll be grand and we're all here for you!!


----------



## littleD

Thank u so much ladies, i just keep thinking of jade goody and thinking of the worse and am dreading the colposcopy too, am so squeamish and nearly passed out during the smear. The letter says theres evidence of HPV infection so ive tried googling to see what the treatment is etc but its all just a minefield xx


----------



## goddess25

There should be no adverse affects to your fertility. If you require any treatment on your cervix you have to wait a certain amount of time to let your cervix recover. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## NurseSooz

Don't let Jade Goody make you paranoid. Smear tests exist to avoid cases like hers. If you had any abnormality it'll be pre-cancerous so only slightly abnormal cells. Sometimes these abnormalities clear up by themselves. I had a patient that had colposcopy x3 and conceived no bother. I'm going for a repeat smear for a borderline one on Tues. Dont worry!


----------

